

Timeline for Brands: How to Prepare for Your Company’s New Facebook Page - bishnu
http://mashable.com/2012/02/29/facebook-timeline-brands-prepare/

======
webwanderings
Does anyone else finds it strange that story like this from Mashable shows 100
and more +1 in Google Reader feed but has absolutely no comments? Have I
understood G-Reader correctly that the people subscribed to HN's RSS feed have
clicked plus 1 over hundred times for this specific story on Mashable? Or is
this number count on Google Plus a combination of plus 1 clicks they got from
everywhere and not just from HN's feed?

